# Looking for pictures of Honey stands



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

I'm thinking of building an "honor" stand in my driveway loop oposite my kitchen window.Do any other beeks use this system and do you have any pictures.

simplicity?
security?
storage?
bad weather?


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=213069&highlight=honey=stand_ Links in post #1 does *NOT *work. *Go to post # 9 and link-- bee pics homestead.* Or here for just the pics: http://www.beepics.homestead.com

Remember this one from awhile back; not mine. It's simple!! Don't know about security/bad weather.

Here's a 'fancy one'. http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=218040&highlight=building+honey+stand *Post #8. *'The Honey House'.


----------



## The Honey House (May 10, 2000)

*Self Serve Take the honey - Leave the money!*










Complete with 1 million year old New Hamsphire granite steps from my very own quarry!

I have to plow about 25 feet of snow to the drive way.
I set the handle latches a certain way so that when I drive by, if I see the handles in a different position
I know some one has come by. I only keep 2 or three of each item on the top. The rest is stored below.
I did get rip off totally twice (long story posted somewhere on here a while ago,) but not so bad that I'd
want to lock it and have ppl come to the main house for a key. More often I see a little extra in the honey money jar as ppl round up to the nearest dollar.

I have more problems with ppl cutting down my Christmas trees!


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

The Honey House said:


> Complete with 1 million year old New Hamsphire granite steps


Wow!!! Reckon who was making granite steps a million years ago?


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

*just and idea*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Newspaper-Newss...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

A honey vending machine.Thats the answer

Just slip in your $5 bill and out pops a lb of honey!!


----------



## HoneyMaple (May 23, 2008)

*Brilliant!*



Jack Grimshaw said:


> A honey vending machine.Thats the answer
> 
> Just slip in your $5 bill and out pops a lb of honey!!


That's perfect! Find one of those Sandwich vending machines like the ones that are in breakrooms. It seems funny, but not such a bad idea.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Food-Machine-Ro...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

I have seen them go for a couple hundred bucks at state auctions and on GSA and gov liquidation.


----------

